# L212 or L2xx when is it coming?



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Are we to the point yet when we can begin talking about the next version for the 921?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Keep in mind that they celebrate Christmas and New Years in England as well, and as such, this is a very popular vacation week. 

I would expect to see another release in January.


----------



## RobbyG (Dec 28, 2004)

Can we say that this is the official thread for the next update so that we can subscribe and assure that we will get notified of the next release date?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

They need to hurry, the current repeat cycle is ending and with all the missed and 0 second recording caused by L211. (poorly worded sentance but I think you get what I ment)


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Keep in mind that they celebrate Christmas and New Years in England as well, and as such, this is a very popular vacation week.
> 
> I would expect to see another release in January.


Mark, are you still running L211? It's been a month, and with all the problems L211 seemed to have caused I would have thought there may be a bata out there by now.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, I'm still at L211, which in case is a very good thing for the time being...I won't be for much longer.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Any updates Mark or even slightest projections?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'll let you guys know just as soon as I have anything other than the vaguest guess on my part.


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

ZSRs should be the highest priority on the fix list, this one is killing us and does not seem to have a work around that we can use till it is fixed.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

My biggest things are the repetitive guide data for OTA subs and the bad video in the small preview window. Would also strongly recommend a routine that shuts down the system completely (kills fan) when in sleep mode, and dual, simultaneous output from all the external outputs, and PIP that actually works with everything, otherwise it is useless.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

ebaltz said:


> and PIP that actually works with everything, otherwise it is useless.


Thats not going to happen. This was discussed in another thread. For some technical reason the 921 doesn't have the capability to PIP in HD


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Oh jeez. Here we go again....

Let's just use this post as a template....

Day x: Newest version is announced.

Day x + 30: Threads start wondering when next version is to be released.

Day x + 45: Beta Testing begins on next version. Rumors that this will will fix "all" of the major gripes.

Day x + 60: Users clamor for info about the newest release. Everyone in the Beta Group quotes the gag rule for the 500th time. No one listens. They keep bugging (pardon the pun) looking for clues.

Day x + 75: "New" version coming in two weeks accourding to a good source (rumored to be the janitor in an office of an ad exec who heard a conversation while walking through E*'s corporate HQ. It will introduce more HD adjustment capabilities and and the ability to tape HD via Fire Wire. Of course what he REALLY heard was an employee reading a Dilbert cartoon where the punchline was "monkeys and duct tape". 


Day x + 90: "serious" bug discovered. New release on hold. More details to not follow.

Day x + 100: OK, we just figured out that the Eldon programmers have been spelling the word "color" as "colour" in the software code, which explains why things keep crashing. 

Day x + 101: Users go insane and flame Charlie and E*.

Day x + 110: On a Charlie Chat, Charlie announces that the new version will come out "next week"

Day x + 117: On a Retailer Chat, Jim announces that the new version will ship "next week". We had to delay it, because the programmers were delayed trying to figure out a way to get an ad for Credit Card Auto Pay onto the Title overlay at the guide screen.

Day x + 124: New version downloads. Many machines choke on the download. 2 bugs are fixed. And 3 new ones are introduced. 

Then the cycle repeats until the day they announce that they are discontinuing it.

A few continue to plea for more fixes, but the more obsessive have already latched onto the "new" receiver of choice, and will not commence the whole process all over again on THAT machine.


----------



## anderdea (Jan 13, 2004)

Having to reboot once or more a day to get the AR and HD/SD commands from the remote to work is high on my list.  It's a real pain in the A _ _ . You can change HD/SD from the MENU but the Aspect Ratio Toggle as far as I know can only be done from the hand held remote. In HD a standard Definition 3 X 4 channel defaults to stretch, when the 921 stops acceppting AR commands from the remote, and the very much stretched SD image Sucks.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

:lol:

Maybe you should delete the Credit Card Autopay section, it might give Charlie an idea...


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Funny thing is, the software on my 501 and 510 don't really seem to have any issues that jump out at me. It doesn't lock up, I don't reboot, the timers fire, everything that is there seems to work.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

ebaltz said:


> ..... simultaneous output from all the external outputs, and PIP that actually works with everything, otherwise it is useless.


I think they did that one, but it will cost you $749 to upgrade to the ill-fated 942! As far as the PIP goes, I don't know if they fixed that with the 942.

The 921 is dead now. They need a new piece of brass to polish while the ship sinks on its maiden voyage. So many similarities between the 921, 942, and the Titanic.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Very true, next we will hear that they "no longer support" the 921. Maybe they should just subcontract to a real software programming company.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

This thread is now closed. I'll open it again when I have something to pass along to you about dates. All other "When is it coming" type threads will be deleted.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

We're getting new test software tonight that should fix the jitter and stretch mode bugs. I'm not going to say any more than this, and I'm not going to tell you how successful the testing is. 

But, I did want to let you know that progress is being made, and that forward movement is happening.


----------

